# Good Led light recommendation for planted aquarium



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Your question is too broad, there is no "best", there are some with good value, some with higher output, some nice and thin for a low profile look. I think you will get a lot better advice if you specify what kind of tank you plan to set up (size, high/low tech, depth), what kind of plants, other expectations (do you need special effects like storms)....

This is kind of like saying "what is the best pair of shoes".


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

Linwood said:


> Your question is too broad, there is no "best", there are some with good value, some with higher output, some nice and thin for a low profile look. I think you will get a lot better advice if you specify what kind of tank you plan to set up (size, high/low tech, depth), what kind of plants, other expectations (do you need special effects like storms)....
> 
> This is kind of like saying "what is the best pair of shoes".


Standard 75 Gallon tank planted setup, community tank with maybe Gourami, and various peaceful fish. Maybe some larger shrimp,etc.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Price range?
Will you be adding CO2 (a "no" to this will limit the intensity you'll be able to use)? Or do you want the option of, at some point, increasing light intensity because you'll be adding CO2?
Is a brand name important to you? How about a good track record? Or are you up for trying something new?
How important are aesthetics?
Will it be sitting on the tank or will it be hanging?
Is DIY an option? How do you feel about customizable color schemes, a rolling light period mimicking the Sun's travel across the sky, and fancy schmancy effects?

There's a whole lot to consider. People can throw out options, but you'll have no way of knowing which one will work well for you.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

kevmo911 said:


> Price range?
> Will you be adding CO2 (a "no" to this will limit the intensity you'll be able to use)? Or do you want the option of, at some point, increasing light intensity because you'll be adding CO2?
> Is a brand name important to you? How about a good track record? Or are you up for trying something new?
> How important are aesthetics?
> ...


I am not really into C02. I do some some liquid C02 that I tried using once but I am into the entire ecosystem including the fish. I don't want to risk the fish health for the plants benefit too much. 

The lights would have to be on the tank itself. 

A few years ago I was looking at LED light and the name brands were very expensive and very weak. However there was an unknown Ebay brand which had much more powerful lighting for less money. 

I don't know if things have changed since then but I would like a light that could give me a broad options for my tank not just a few super low light plants. 

What color spectrum would I need or light output? 

I am looking to spend like $100 to $160 for something I can just put on the tank and be done with it without having to hang things from the ceiling with cables,etc.. I am having a hard enough time being allowed the aquarium in the first place, I don't want to do anything too crazy here. 

My fear is that I am going to pay for some expensive name brand and have something so weak that I can only keep low light plants because the light is design to just light up the fish but not allow plants to survive and thrive. 

Thanks.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Finnex makes a wide variety. Takes a few years before they burn out. 


Regards,
Aquaticz


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

I use Current Satellite LED+, which are now a bit old. They also have a sister company Ecoxotic which are similar. Several of their lines are very thin, and (I think) look good sitting on top of the trim directly - they are almost not noticeable there. If you are hanging it you have more options as then you don't care much about whether the light rests nicely sitting on a surface.

The LED+ (they had a LED without plus) is at the low end of the lighting power, and works nicely for a low tech plant up to a couple feet deep. They have a "Pro" version which is brighter, as are the Ecoxotic lights. They all have various options for effects and color and are made for plants. 

As you shop, avoid "Marine" or other coral specific lights, as the spectrum is not really aimed at plants and fresh water, though some use them.

There's a ton of others in the same sort of range of price and features, I just happen to have chosen them and like them. One problem you will find is very, very few people are going to have personal experience with a LOT of lights, and so everyone's favorite is kind of self-selected, it is what they picked. They rarely will have experience side by side (as I do not either).

My suggestion is to look for: 

- Made for freshwater plant spectrum

- Dimmable (do not use an external dimmer on the AC side as they are pretty inefficient even if they work at all)

- If you want it to ramp up and down, buy one with that built in on a timer, as external ramp timers are often flakey with LED controllers

- Bear in mind you can use two dimmer lights on that size tank and might find older, less intense lights cheaper. That has a nice side effect is the resulting light (from more emitters) is often more even.

You might like effects like simulated lightning storms, etc.... and it is cool to show people. Just bear in mind after the 3rd time you use them, you probably will be bored and never use them again. It's a nice feature but you might not want to pay a lot extra for it.


----------

